# Chaos manticore Alternatives?



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Im wanting to find an alternative model for use as a manticore for my chaos lord of khorne (The dude off the juggernaught).
Hes currently on a thunderwolf as a daemonic mount, but i want to 'upgrade him'. I HATE the GW manticore models, the DE one i just find plain ugly, and the plastic SOM one looks like one of bugmans drinking buddies. 
One thing i thought of was, is a nurgle lord or sorcerer on manticore any good? If so i was thinking Kazyk the Befouled from WHF, with wings would be awsome. 
But for a khorne lord, any suggestions? Im tempted to get a WHF Bale Taurus, but fear its a bit TOO big, a friend suggested a carnosaur but it wouldnt fit my army. Im after a mammal if possible.

Any thoughts very much appreciated. Would like to keep it GW aswell for gaming reasons. Cheers guys.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Unless you scratch build, i can't help you with GW products as such.

However, Raging Heroes (google them) make a beautiful Manticore. I own on of these (unboxed), saving it for a special 'eureka' moment.

Here's a link:
http://www.ragingheroes.com/collections/complete-collection/products/manticore


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Orochi said:


> Unless you scratch build, i can't help you with GW products as such.
> 
> However, Raging Heroes (google them) make a beautiful Manticore. I own on of these (unboxed), saving it for a special 'eureka' moment.
> 
> ...


Thats awsome! Thankys man, ill have a look for one of those and have a think on it. Thanks


----------

